# Best build for flavour in Mage RTA



## Tockit (11/10/16)

So i picked up a Mage RTA which is paired with Hotcig R150. Would like to get your opinions on the best build for flavour in this tank. Come at me Bro's and Brosetts. 

So far i have tried the Alien Clapton 0.3*0.8 flat 32g Kanthal did a 5 wrap tight coming in at 0.18ohms and to me the flavour was very muted.
Chucked that and threw in a 26g 7 wrap spaced Kanthal coming in at 0.45ohms and this is alot better, but i want MOAR flava  
the ID for the alien was 3mm and the ID for the spaced wrap is 2.5m i think. not to sure as i have those little hobby screwdrivers. 
Any other suggestions out there? i do still have some 24g Kanathal and stainless steel wire.


----------



## DougP (11/10/16)

Try a triple twisted 28 g kanthal, 3 mm 8 wrap


----------



## Tockit (12/10/16)

I'll give that a try blends 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------

